# Backyard Burl Hybrid blanks



## duderubble (May 18, 2020)

I'm excited to try these out. Russell at Pen Kit Mall cast these for me out of the burl that was too compromised to turn.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 19, 2020)

Nice color, I'm interested in seeing what the pen look like, good luck.

Len


----------

